# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فیزیک کوانتوم و نسل بعدی رایانه ها

## khatereh 2

جایزه نوبل فیزیک ۲۰۱۲ به دیوید واینلند آمریکایی و سرژ هروش فرانسوی تعلق گرفت. حتما طی یکی دو ماه گذشته این خبر را خوانده اید، اما دستاورد این دو دانشمند چه بوده که آنها را مستحق دریافت این جایزه بزرگ و افتخارآفرین کرده بود و این دستاورد چه تاثیری بر زندگی روزمره ما خواهد داشت؟
این دانشمندان، موفق به انجام آزمایشی شدند که می تواند زمینه ساخت رایانه های کوانتومی و ساعت های فوق العاده دقیق را فراهم کند. رایانه های کوانتومی نسل بعدی رایانه ها هستند که می توانند مدت انجام محاسبات پیچیده را از چند ماه به چند ثانیه کاهش دهند. ساعت های نوری نیز نسل بعد از ساعت های سزیمی هستند که خطای آنها فقط پنج ثانیه در ۱۴ میلیارد سال است.

این فناوری های حیرت انگیز تنها با به دام انداختن یک فوتون یا اتم و برخورد دادن آن با یک ذره دیگر و بررسی خواص کوانتومی آنها در دسترس دانشمندان قرار گرفته است. آزمایشی که تا مدتی پیش غیرممکن به نظر می رسید چراکه مشاهده یک ذره، خاصیت کوانتومی آن را از بین می برد. رفتار جهان در مقیاس اتمی و زیراتمی با آنچه ما به آن عادت کرده ایم بسیار متفاوت است. در جهان آشنای ما، هر جسم در یک زمان بخصوص و فقط در یک حالت وجود دارد. اگر اتومبیل شما در پارکینگ است اطمینان دارید که در هیچ جای دیگری نیست ولی یک الکترون می تواند در یک زمان در بیش از یک نقطه وجود داشته باشد.
اگر الکترون را به اتومبیل تشبیه کنیم، آزمایش واینلند و هروش ثابت می کند طبق نظریه کوانتوم، اتومبیل شما دقیقا در همان لحظه توقف در پارکینگ، در حال حرکت در خیابان نیز هست. اینشتین این نظریه را عجیب و ترسناک می دانست ولی آنچه برای دانشمندان قابل استناد است، فقط نتایج به دست آمده در آزمایشگاه هاست و تا به امروز همه آزمایش ها، صحت نظریه کوانتوم را تائید کرده اند. این نظریه اصل بنیادین تمدن مدرن است. ترانزیستورها، اینترنت و لیزر نمونه هایی از فناوری جدید هستند که براساس قوانین مکانیک کوانتوم ساخته شده اند. نظریه کوانتوم از آزمایش هایی با دقت حیرت انگیز یک در یکصد میلیارد سربلند بیرون آمده و لقب موفق ترین نظریه تاریخ علم را از آن خود کرده است.
طبق قوانین کوانتوم به محض این که مشاهده کننده ای با ذره ای وارد کنش متقابل شود و برای اندازه گیری وضع دقیق آن اقدام کند، ماده در یکی از حالت های خود ثابت می شود. در واقع همین که شخصی به شما اطلاع می دهد اتومبیل شما را در یک خیابان دیده است و شما برای اطمینان از گفته او به آن خیابان می روید، هیچ اثری از آن نمی یابید و با اطمینان ادعا می کنید اتومبیل فقط در پارکینگ وجود دارد ولی همه شواهد و مدارک خلاف ادعای شما را اثبات می کند. مثلا در همان زمان چند مامور پلیس در چند شهر مختلف اتومبیل شما را جریمه کرده اند. اگر این موضوع برایتان غیرعادی و بیشتر شبیه داستان های خیالی است به این دلیل است که اجرام بزرگی مانند بدن ما تابع قوانین نیوتن هستند که برای جسم، مکان منحصربه فردی در نظر می گیرد ولی علم به ما می آموزد اعتبار بخشیدن به عادت های ذهنی تا جایی معقول است که با یافته های آزمایشگاهی و نظریات علمی در تناقض نباشد. در دنیای ذرات، قوانین فیزیک تا حدود زیادی باورهای عادی ما را از ماهیت جهان هستی به چالش می کشد.


● نحوه انجام آزمایش
هروش و واینلند از دو روش متفاوت ولی مشابه برای انجام آزمایشات خود استفاده کردند. هروش در این باره می گوید: «من از اتم ها برای مطالعه فوتون ها استفاده می کنم و واینلند از فوتون ها برای مطالعه اتم ها.» هروش در دستگاه ابداعی خود، دو آینه بسیار صیقلی را روبه روی یکدیگر قرار داد و چند فوتون را میان آن دو به نوسان واداشت. فوتون ها قبل از خارج شدن از دستگاه یا جذب شدن توسط محیط، به مدت ۱ / ۰ ثانیه بین دو آینه در حرکت بودند.

نکته: ساخت ساعت های نوری فوق العاده دقیق از دیگر دستاوردهای این آزمایش هاست. اگر یکی از این ساعت ها را در لحظه آغاز جهان تنظیم کرده باشید، تا امروز در بدترین حالت، کمتر از ۵ ثانیه خطا داشته است
سپس اتم های ریدبرگ که کنش متقابل بسیار زیادی با فوتون ها دارند و هزار مرتبه از اتم های عادی بزرگ تر هستند به درون دستگاه هدایت شدند. با اندازه گیری تغییر ایجاد شده در طول موج اتم های ریدبرگ که در اثر برخورد با فوتون ها ایجاد شده است می توان مقدار انرژی و حالت کوانتومی فوتون های داخل دستگاه را اندازه گرفت. اتم های ریدبرگ را اتم های جاسوس نیز می نامند زیرا بدون این که حضور ما احساس شود اطلاعات فوتون های داخل دستگاه را برایمان جمع آوری می کنند. در شرایط معمولی مشاهده رفتار فوتون ها ممکن نیست چون مشاهده یعنی جذب آنها توسط شبکیه چشم یا لنز دوربین.
● رایانه کوانتومی
احتمالا اولین دستاورد عملی این موفقیت، پیشرفت رایانه های کوانتومی خواهد بود. اساس کار رایانه های امروزی بر ترانزیستورهای سیلیکونی بنا شده است ولی دانشمندان تقریبا به حد نهایی ظرفیت ترانزیستورها نزدیک شد ه اند و روند ساخت رایانه های پرقدرت هر روز کندتر می شود. قانون مور که بیان می کند قدرت رایانه ها هر ۱۸ ماه یک بار دو برابر می شود در حال فروپاشی است. محققان با کشف قابلیت های کوانتومی ذرات به فکر استفاده از ذرات به جای ریزتراشه های سیلیکونی افتادند. حافظه رایانه های معمولی از بیت هایی ساخته شده که به صورت صفر و یک عمل می کند. در یک لحظه بخصوص آنها یا در حالت صفر هستند یا در حالت یک. در یک رایانه فرضی با ۴ بیت حافظه، رایانه می تواند ۱۶ حالت ممکن داشته باشد ولی در یک لحظه فقط می تواند در یکی از این حالت ها قرار بگیرد چراکه برای تغییر صفر به یک یا بالعکس و عبور به وضع بعدی به زمان نیاز داریم ولی طبق نظریه کوانتوم ذراتی مانند اتم ها می توانند در آن واحد در بیش از یک حالت وجود داشته باشند. بنابراین در رایانه های کوانتومی یک بیت که کیوبیت نامیده می شود می تواند همزمان، هم صفر و هم یک باشد.
به عبارت دیگر یک رایانه ۴ بیتی می تواند به طور همزمان در ۱۶ وضع ممکن محاسبات را انجام دهد و فقط وقتی انسان تصمیم به خواندن نتیجه محاسبات می گیرد در یک وضع از وضع های ممکن قرار گیرد و نتیجه محاسبات موازی را در اختیار او می گذارد. با استفاده از این روش، محاسبات عملا روی اتم ها انجام می گیرد. اگر این رایانه ها ساخته شوند شکستن پیچیده ترین کدهای امنیتی که با رایانه های معمولی هزاران سال به طول می انجامد، تنها مدت چند ساعت تا چند ماه امکان پذیر می شود. محققان موفق به ساخت نمونه های ابتدایی این نوع رایانه شده و توانسته اند محاسباتی مانند ۱۵=۳×۵ را به وسیله آن انجام دهند! بزرگ ترین مانع بر سر راه این رایانه ها شیوه نزدیک شدن به ذرات و کارکردن با آنها بدون از بین بردن حالت کوانتومی آنهاست که هروش و واینلند با ایده ذرات جاسوس این مشکل را تا حدود زیادی حل کرده اند. البته مشکل دیگری هم وجود دارد و آن ایجاد خلاء کامل برای ذرات محاسبه گر است.
برخورد حتی یک ذره مانند ذره ای که از یک توفان خورشیدی یا انفجار ابرنواختری دوردست به کره زمین رسیده است، حالت کوانتومی ذرات را از بین می برد. برای ساخت یک رایانه کوانتومی با قدرت یک لپ تاپ معمولی به هزاران اتم نیاز داریم که بتوانند به صورت کاملا هماهنگ با یکدیگر ارتعاش کنند. برخورد حتی یک مولکول هوا با یکی از این اتم ها، رایانه را از کار خواهد انداخت. اگر این موانع برطرف شود تحولی که رایانه های کوانتومی در زندگی بشر ایجاد می کنند، درست مانند تحولی است که ظهور رایانه در زندگی بشر به وجود آورد.

● ساعت فوق دقیق
ساخت ساعت های نوری فوق العاده دقیق از دیگر دستاوردهای این آزمایش هاست. دقت ساعت های نوری که بر پایه حرکت ذرات در مقیاس کوانتومی ساخته می شوند، باورنکردنی است. اگر یکی از این ساعت ها را در لحظه آغاز جهان تنظیم کرده باشید، تا امروز در بدترین حالت، کمتر از ۵ ثانیه خطا داشته است.
با توجه به این که عالم هستی در لحظه پیدایش، از یک الکترون هم کوچک تر بوده است به نظر نمی رسد وجود چنین تفاوت بزرگی میان قوانین حاکم بر ذرات و اجرام بزرگ واقعی باشد. یافتن یک نظریه جامع و یکپارچه که بتواند قوانین کوانتوم و نسبیت اینشتین را پیوند دهد و پرده از راز تبدیل یک ذره زیراتمی به دنیای شگفت انگیز ما بردارد، بزرگ ترین رویای فیزیکدانان است. 

منبع : جام جم آنلاین

----------


## saj8jad

من که خیلی مشتاق اومدن رایانه های کوانتومی هستم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin278

> من که خیلی مشتاق اومدن رایانه های کوانتومی هستم


فک کنم چین زده دیگه از اینا

----------


## saj8jad

> فک کنم چین زده دیگه از اینا


مگه میشه چین نزده باشش

----------

